# What side effects have you noticed with imodium?



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

For me after a few hours of taking it I start feeling VERY tired and sleepy. That has been the reason i've stopped taking it, but I might need to go back on it. Has the imodium caused any problems for you guys?


----------



## Macaroni (Jul 7, 2002)

Not sleepy.Sometimes itchy.


----------



## Cathy in CA (Feb 5, 2009)

If I take too much in a day, my vision goes haywire... pupils change.I remember the days when it wasn't available OTC, it was necessary to have a Lomotil Rx. I have to double the OTC Immodium dose though to equal the Lomotil, but it's still cheaper and easier. Cathy


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

I pee a lot about an hour after taking them and they make me really thirsty. They can make me tired somedays but it's usually after I've been on the toilet for hours so it could be that rather than the tablets.


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

I never really noticed it while I was taking it, but now i'm almost completely off them nowdays I realise I need to sleep less and my concentration in school is much better, so I don't know whether long term this can do this - all I know is once I was off them I suddenly had way more energy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

No side effects at all from Imodium. Except it will plug me up for 2 to 3 days afterwards.I take 3 to 4 tablets that day of diarrhea , and No more. Within hours it stops the runs and I am plugged for afew days. Then it is right back to the runs again.


----------



## Hilda (Feb 16, 2009)

i get really nauseous for about 2 days or however long it takes for me to get unblocked again! really annoying as i used to take them every day now cant take them at all!


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

How many a day were you taking, I take 3-4 a day, and i do find they make you feel a little nauseas, but I would rather have that than have the diarrhea 3-4 times a day.


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

I've never noticed any side effects and I've taken 1-7 pills daily for 10 years


----------



## BaltimoreGuy (Mar 16, 2009)

Makes me thirsty and I have to pee constantly !


----------



## nicole82 (Mar 16, 2009)

I cannot take imodium at all! If you read the back of the box, it says may cause drowsiness,dizziness,etc. It makes me feel "loopy" and doesn't help with D anyway... I wouldn't take it.


----------



## celestin (May 20, 2004)

25 years of Imodium (5/week) >allergy to Imodium (>hives/urticaria)>I had to stop it.


----------



## h8ibs (Oct 24, 2004)

Sometimes makes me pee a lot. Even when I'm not drinking anything. Other than that, no side effects at all! I take a few Imodium per week and wouldn't know what to do without it!


----------



## Friday (Dec 9, 2008)

Me too, makes me pee a lot! Side effects also include very windy and gurgly a few hours after I've taken it!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

Gosh the only thing it does to me is plug me for about 2 days , 3 possibly.I get no other side effects at all.I only have to take it once or twice a week.I was told (By a doctor) that it is Best to let the diarrhea run it's course so you can get rid of it all.Try not to use anti-d med's he said. I told him you must be kidding. When my runs are at their ultimate worst , I can literally almost fill a bowl to the top if I don't flush every time.


----------



## Cathy in CA (Feb 5, 2009)

*Glenda... The doctor who told you that it's best to not stop diarrhea, to just let it go the course, was referring to times when it is caused by a bacteria or virus or bad food. If it does not end in 24-48 hours, a doctor should be seen as it could be more serious. For those of us with chronic IBS, there is a functional disorder causing the diarrhea. There is no infectious disease to "run it's course" so to be as well as we possibly can, we need to stop it. Of course, we can also get infections or food poisoning too so we need to observe ourselves for fevers and notice if our usual symptoms are different for us.**Back to the original question of Immodium side effects...I've been taking it forever. I can't tell if it causes tiredness because I already have that from my my other chronic medical condition: RA: Rheumatoid Autoimmue disorder, more commonly known as Rheumatoid Arthritis because a special kind of arthritis is a major part of it... but not all of it since it is a systemic disease. The RA + my potent drugs cause daily utter fatigue. So, I can't tell about Immodium. It never makes me pee more or thirsty or nauseated. I'm sure glad... I've got enough going on.Cathy*


----------

